# Question for any Homerton peeps



## Kandz12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all. Am just looking for a bit of advice seen as just been told my last consultant is off for 3 weeks and other member of staff I need is also away! 

I'm having IUI with donor and had my follow up, been told all ready to go ahead. I've had no nurses appt which is mentioned on their paperwork which I assumed is for handing in consent to parenthood (or something like that) forms and getting any more specific info about the treatment. I asked reception and they just say they don't know or that I don't do anything now until am ready to have the actual treatment (likely around 3 months time). Their communication is pretty bad! Whilst I'm waiting 3 weeks for a consultant call, does anyone know from experience whether u had a nurses appt between follow up and treatment? Also, when did u hand your consent to parent forms in? I can't believe we just take them with us when set to go?!

Also, I've found my donor but not paid any storage fees yet? Did you have to pay up front before ordering or is it arranged after placing an order? I'm going with ESB. I've been told the lady I need to talk to is back Monday but I'm really worried the donor will sell out (I had very limited choice and found 1 ideal!). 

Any help will be appreciated - I know i need to ask staff there but it's been like pulling teeth so at least if I have an idea of what other people have done, I'll know what to push for! 

Thanks  xx


----------

